# Achtung - Foren gehackt!



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

Hallo!

Heute mal eine unerfreuliche Nachricht - ich durfte grad erfahren, das u.a. die Foren:

www.phpBB.de
www.smfportal.de
www.rennmaus.de

gehackt worden. Es wurden Userdaten gestohlen!

phpBB.de (Zitat): klick


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute haben wir leider weniger erfreuliche Nachrichten für euch. Gestern wurde ein gezielter Angriff auf phpBB.de gefahren. Wir müssen derzeit davon ausgehen, dass durch diesen Angriff die Benutzerdaten (Benutzername, E-Mail-Adresse und MD5-Hash des Passworts) der auf phpBB.de registrierten Benutzer offengelegt wurden. In wie weit diese Daten missbräuchlich verwendet wurden/werden, ist uns derzeit nicht bekannt - allerdings kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass diese Daten missbräuchlich verwendet werden.
> 
> ...




smfportal.de (Zitat): - defekter Link entfernt -


> Gestern wurde unser Portal Ziel eines Angriffes von außen. Den Tätern gelang es, ein Backup der Datenbank zu ziehen. Dieses beinhaltet die Benutzernamen, E-Mail-Adressen und die verschlüsselten Passwörter unserer Mitglieder. Wir müssen derzeit davon ausgehen, dass die so erbeuteten Daten in Umlauf gebracht werden.
> 
> Genaueres können wir derzeit aus ermittlungstechnischen Gründen...



Da wir von Hobby-Gartenteich.de solch einen Angriff auf unser Forum/Server nie ausschließen kann, hier noch einmal ein paar Sicherheitshinweise:

- möglichst nie das selbe Passwort in verschiedenen Foren verwenden
- Passwörter mit 8 oder mehr Zeichen verwenden
- Passwörter immer in Kombination aus Zahlen und Buchstaben, Buchstaben groß und klein kombinieren
- Passwörter regelmäßig ändern

Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik bitte im Support!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Achtung - Foren gehackt!*

Und es geht weiter.....

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103049


Uwe


----------

